# how to store camelbak bladder?



## freezen1979 (May 29, 2007)

how do you guys store your hydration back pack's bladder between rides after you empty it???

do you leave it closed? open? no way to dry it?


----------



## bto104 (Apr 6, 2007)

Put it in the freezer.. I just empty the bladder and hose and place in my freezer till I use it again.. No problems so far...


----------



## dhummer (Dec 27, 2005)

Oh when you put the bladder in the freezer. Make sure you do not close/ screw on the top. It will be a PITA to open the top once the moisture freezes the top in place. Kind of common sense, but i froze my top on a handfull of times. Kind of frustrating when you just want to go.


----------



## freezen1979 (May 29, 2007)

cool. the freezer makes sense.

I imagine there is some anti-microbial stuff in there. I just got back into it and the bladder had been in my garage for two years and no mold or anything....houston too....hot and humid...


----------



## Elno Lewis (Mar 14, 2007)

Leave it hanging on one of the dining room chairs.


----------



## Dirt Rider (Jun 11, 2007)

Check this site. someone posted this site somewhere on here. how to clean the inside.
http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/fix/


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

I always empty it, refill with fresh water and wash the mouthpiece with soap, then I put it in the refridgerator, stays cool for 30-60 mins. I also replace the bladder every year


----------



## 23mjm (Oct 22, 2005)

Well I normally just leave it hanging on the door knob in the pack when I am done with a ride. Then when I ride next--rinse in once or twice--fill it and ride. I ride MTB's 2 to 3 times a week.


----------



## scr1be (May 16, 2005)

after you come home from a ride, dump the leftover water out.

turn on the faucet in your bathtub and fill it back up halfway. shake it and dump it back out.

repeat, but this time squeeze the mouth piece and let the water out that way.

repeat again with hot water.

hang over the shower curtain rod. (let the point where the hose and the bladder connect rest over the rod). leave it there overnight. 

check it the next morning and make sure it's completely dry. put back into camelbak pack.


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 7, 2006)

Wash it out with soap and hot water after every ride. Takes all of two minutes if that. Make sure you wash the mouthpiece well. After rinsing the bladder, mouthpiece, etc., screw cap back on and store it in your freezer. When you want to ride, pull it out, run a bit of warm water over it to "defrost" it, fill it up and you're ready to go. Once a month I use those Camelbak cleaning tablets. Cleaning it, keeping it in your freezer and disinfecting the bladder regularly goes a long way in preventing an explosive bout or two of diarrhea while on the trail.


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 7, 2006)

dhummer said:


> Oh when you put the bladder in the freezer. Make sure you do not close/ screw on the top. It will be a PITA to open the top once the moisture freezes the top in place. Kind of common sense, but i froze my top on a handfull of times. Kind of frustrating when you just want to go.


Just run some warm water on it and the cap will unscrew with no problem.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

tg3895 said:


> Wash it out with soap and hot water after every ride. Takes all of two minutes if that. Make sure you wash the mouthpiece well. After rinsing the bladder, mouthpiece, etc., screw cap back on and store it in your freezer. When you want to ride, pull it out, run a bit of warm water over it to "defrost" it, fill it up and you're ready to go. Once a month I use those Camelbak cleaning tablets. Cleaning it, keeping it in your freezer and disinfecting the bladder regularly goes a long way in preventing an explosive bout or two of diarrhea while on the trail.


do you drink water or energy drinks , just wondering why so much cleaning if only clean water goes inside?


----------



## skygod74 (May 3, 2006)

Take a wire hanger and bend it into a "diamond" shape. Then, insert the hanger into the bladder so it holds the bladder open and hang it to dry. This will allow the water that has accumulated at the bottom of the bladder to evaporate out.


----------



## irish_carbomb (Sep 20, 2005)

skygod74 said:


> Take a wire hanger and bend it into a "diamond" shape. Then, insert the hanger into the bladder so it holds the bladder open and hang it to dry. This will allow the water that has accumulated at the bottom of the bladder to evaporate out.


I agree 100% with skygod. Zero problems with this method for past 5ish years.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

skygod74 said:


> Take a wire hanger and bend it into a "diamond" shape. Then, insert the hanger into the bladder so it holds the bladder open and hang it to dry. This will allow the water that has accumulated at the bottom of the bladder to evaporate out.


I guess that would work if you only ride once a week but I use mine every other day, not enough time for the water to evaporate


----------



## pocon1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Freeze it after rinsing it out, also only water, no energy drinks or anything else. If you do forget it for a day or three, it won't be stank.


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 7, 2006)

dan0 said:


> do you drink water or energy drinks , just wondering why so much cleaning if only clean water goes inside?


Either plain water or lately those camelbak elixir tablets (which work great BTW). I use soap and water as a precaution. The same as if I drank water from a glass in the house. Takes two seconds and insures the bladder is clean. Have I, on occasion, just rinsed with water and stored the bladder in the freezer? Yes with no problems.


----------

